# My girls!



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

I got some pics of the girls today, attempting to learn how to set them up for show. We'll definitely be showing Belle (lamancha) in May, and I'm hoping to show Bunny (alpine) as well but I'm not sure if she is "show quality." Critique is welcome for both conformation and how I'm setting them up, as I'd like to learn to do it correctly!

Belle is almost one month old...

I think her front legs look ok, but her back legs are too far back in this photo- is that right? 









another one..

















Bunny will be one year on March 13th
The flaws that I can see, are that her bum is high and her legs are a bit posty. Her toes are also not as tight as I would like them to be though you can't see them in the photo.









She was kind of squirrelly for the behind pic, sorry about that..









I think this would have been a nice picture without the photobomber! lol He's going to his new home on Saturday


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

It's official: I am going to steal Belle. :laugh: She's so precious! I hope I get a gopher eared one out of Daisy. Bunny is graceful looking!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww cute girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you! 


Amanda, you can't steal Belle!! But you can give me a Daisy baby if you want.. you know.. if you need me to take one off your hands or something...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! I have to admit that last pic is my favorite, he's a cute photobomber lol


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks! 
It's my favorite too, lol.. he ended up not getting picked up, which is okay. (The guy decided he was "not a goat person"- wtf?) Bunny is headed off to her "boyfriend's" house this week, so he's gonna stay and keep Belle company a while longer. We might just be stuck with him, lol


----------

